# Qui serait/seraient intéressé(e)(s) ? - en s'adressant à des femmes



## Marie65

Bonjour;;

*Qui seraient intéressées* par un Foot picnic le 16 ou 17 aout (de cette année   )  à Vincennes ??? 

La question s'adresse à un groupe de filles.

L'accord grammatical est-il bon ?? j'ai un doute idiot, je suis vraiment nulle en orthographe..


----------



## tilt

Ta question n'est pas si idiote que ça puisque si on parlait de beauté à une femme, on dirait _Qui serait belle ?, _pas _Qui serait beau ?
_L'accord féminin me semble donc justifié.

Par contre, si on parlait de jovialité à des hommes, on ne dirait pas _Qui seraient joviaux ? _mais _Qui serait jovial ?_
Je ne mettrais donc pas de pluriel.

En résumé, j'écrirais _Qui serait intéressée..._


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
je suis d'accord avec le raisonnement de Tilt... D'ailleurs, la question s'adresse à chacune des personnes qui devrait répondre individuellement, ce qui justifie le singulier


----------



## OLN

Ce n'est pas une question d'orthographe mais de grammaire. 
Il ne faut pas confondre _qui_, pronom interrogatif (ta phrase) et _qui_, pronom relatif (ce "qui" est précédé d'un antécédent et introduit une subordonnée relative dont le verbe s'accorde avec l'antécédent).
_Qui est intéressé par...? _
Garde le masculin singulier par défaut, tu es sûre de ne jamais te tromper.

_Lesquelles d'entre vous sont intéressées par...?
Quelles sont les filles intéressées par...?_

C'est *pique-nique* en français.


----------



## CapnPrep

Pour Grevisse (§730, a), le féminin et le pluriel sont possibles, dans des contextes adéquats :


> _Qui_ ne porte pas les  marques du genre et du nombre. Les mots qui s’accordent avec ce pronom  se mettent d’ordinaire au masculin singulier, genre et nombre  indifférenciés — ce qui est normal, puisque dans la plupart des cas on  ignore le sexe et le nombre des êtres au sujet desquels on interroge.
> Il  arrive pourtant que le contexte ou la situation amènent le féminin (il  s’agit manifestement de femmes) ou le pluriel (il s’agit manifestement  de plusieurs personnes)


Ex. du féminin : _Qui est idiote ? Ma sœur, ma mère, ma nièce ?_ –_ Qui pouvait être plus glorieuse ?_

J'ai cité des exemples du pluriel dans un fil du forum FEG :
*FR: who is kissing in public?*


----------



## Marie65

OLN said:


> Ce n'est pas une question d'orthographe mais de grammaire.
> Il ne faut pas confondre _qui_, pronom interrogatif (ta phrase) et _qui_, pronom relatif (ce "qui" est précédé d'un antécédent et introduit une subordonnée relative dont le verbe s'accorde avec l'antécédent).
> _Qui est intéressé par...? _
> Garde le masculin singulier par défaut, tu es sûre de ne jamais te tromper.
> 
> _Lesquelles d'entre vous sont intéressées par...?_
> _Quelles sont les filles intéressées par...?_
> 
> C'est *pique-nique* en français.


 
Je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris, le bon accord grammatical est le suivant dans mon cas  :
Qui serait intéressé par un pique-nique .... ? 
(sachant que je ne m'adresse uniquement à des nanas...


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords sont dans ce cas possibles à mon avis. Cela dit, même si le féminin est possible, je crois qu'à moins d'un contexte particulier j'emploierais plutôt le « neutre » (donc le masculin) avec _qui_, même s'il ne s'agit que de femmes :

_Qui serait intéress*é* par…_


----------



## tilt

Mais justement, MC, nous l'avons, le contexte particulier !
Et je persiste à penser qu'en utilisant _partant _à la place de _intéressé_, beaucoup de gens demanderaient _Qui serait partante ? _dans la situation donnée par Marie65.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'avoue que ton exemple avec _partant(e)_ me fait changer d'avis.

Quoi qu'il en soit, dans un exemple comme le suivant, le féminin s'impose naturellement et je ne mettrais jamais le masculin :

_— Elle est idiote._​_— Qui est idiote ? Ma sœur, ma mère, ma nièce ?_​


----------



## OLN

Convaincue  bien que Marie avouant avoir des soucis en français, je trouve qu'on complique les choses. Le féminin singulier (Qui d'entre vous mesdames serait intéressée ?) convient. 
On peut bien sûr imaginer un pluriel :
- Ce candidat a beaucoup de rivaux.
- Qui sont ces rivaux, d'après vous ? 
Cependant, dans le cas présent, le pluriel sonnerait bizarrement ; on s'adresse ici par défaut à chacune d'elle comme le disaient tilt et TitTornade ; sinon, on demande plus naturellement _Qui sont celles qui seraient...?_
On ne s'imagine pas demander Qui _ont_ envie de faire un pique-nique ?

 Que pensez-vous de _Qui est-ce qui_ _sont..._? (avec ou sans virgule avant _qui_), déjà entendu ?


----------



## CapnPrep

OLN said:


> - Qui sont ces rivaux, d'après vous ?


Dans ce type de phrase, _qui_ n'est pas sujet, mais attribut (sauf dans des situations particulières, par ex. de reprise métalinguistique). Cf. l'ex. _Qui sont les deux personnes-là ? _du fil cité plus haut.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je trouverais plus logique d'inverser ce que dit Grevisse, mais vous allez voir que ça revient au final au même, en rappelant que nous ne parlons ici que du _qui_ interrogatif:

_Qui_ interrogatif est porteur du genre, s'il est connu, et jamais du nombre, même s'il est connu.
_
Qui est partant pour faire la patrouille?_ Bien qu'une patrouille comporte nécessairement plusieurs personnes, il est impossible de dire _qui sont partants pour faire la patrouille?_
Si l'on ne s'adresse qu'à des femmes ou, ce qui revient au même, si la patrouille ne doit comporter que des femmes, ce qui peut arriver, on ne pourra dire autrement que: _qui est partante pour faire la patrouille?

_Si l'on veut marquer le pluriel, il faut formuler autrement:_ qui sont *les* partants-partantes, *lesquels-lesquelles* sont partants-partantes pour la patrouille?
_


----------



## CapnPrep

Logospreference-1 said:


> _Qui_ interrogatif est porteur du genre, s'il est connu, et jamais du nombre, même s'il est connu.


Pourquoi pas, mais je ne vois pas en quoi cette règle serait « plus logique » que ce que dit Grevisse. Moi non plus, je ne dirais jamais _Qui sont partants ?_, mais il y a visiblement des locuteurs (ou des scripteurs) pour qui cela n'est pas « impossible ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne comprends pas non plus ce qu'il y aurait de plus logique…

Quoi qu'il en soit, il est faux de dire que ce _qui_ interrogatif serait porteur du genre et non du nombre. Il est en principe au genre et au nombre indifférenciés, donc au masculin singulier. Il peut toutefois être au féminin ou au pluriel dans certains cas particuliers comme nous l'avons vu précédemment. En outre, en tant qu'attribut, le _qui_ interrogatif est fréquemment au pluriel (cf. _Qui sont ces rivaux ?_)

En tant que sujet, le _qui_ interrogatif ne peut être au pluriel que si l'on est certain qu'il s'agit d'une pluralité. Il serait donc illogique et inhabituel de dire _Qui sont partants ?_ étant donné qu'on ne connaît pas à l'avance le nombre de personnes partantes. (Peut-être personne n'est-il partant ; peut-être une seule personne l'est-elle.)


----------



## Logospreference-1

1) Je trouve pertinent de poser la règle en se demandant, comme le fait Grevisse, si _qui_ interrogatif est porteur du genre ou du nombre.

2) La question en ces termes ne saurait concerner que les cas où _qui_ est sujet, elle n'a pas de sens si _qui_ est simplement attribut du sujet, puisque c'est alors le genre et le nombre de ce dernier qui s'imposeront.

3) Dans le cas où l'on ne connaît ni le nombre ni le genre, _qui_ interrogatif sujet prend en effet son genre et son nombre par défaut, le masculin singulier, mais alors la pertinence que je voyais à s'interroger sur le genre et le nombre dont _qui _était porteur me paraît nettement moins évidente.

4) Je ne trouve pas d'exemples, dans le cas où le genre est connu, dans lesquels _qui_ interrogatif sujet n'en serait pas porteur. Alors j'ai tort ou j'ai raison, et si j'ai raison, je ne trouve pas Grevisse logique de poser que _qui _interrogatif sujet n'est pas porteur du genre.

5) Même dans le cas où le nombre est connu, comme dans la question _qui sera désigné pour les rôles de Castor et de Pollux?_, je ne trouve pas d'exemples dans lesquels _qui_ interrogatif sujet serait porteur du pluriel.


----------



## CapnPrep

Logospreference-1 said:


> 4) Je ne trouve pas d'exemples, dans le cas où le genre est connu, dans lesquels _qui_ interrogatif sujet n'en serait pas porteur. Alors j'ai tort ou j'ai raison, et si j'ai raison, je ne trouve pas Grevisse logique de poser que _qui _interrogatif sujet n'est pas porteur du genre.


Quand Grevisse dit que « _Qui_ ne porte pas les  marques du genre et du nombre », il parle de la morphologie du mot : _qui_ n'a pas de formes (distinctes) pour le féminin et le pluriel, comme cela peut être le cas dans d'autres langues. (Ce n'est ni plus ni moins logique, c'est tout simplement vrai.)

Quant à l'accord du verbe, des adjectifs, etc., ce que dit Grevisse est très clair (et appuyé par de nombreux exemples que lui a réussi à trouver). Je pense qu'il suffit de relire le paragraphe en question.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je ne pensais pas en effet que Grevisse parlait de la morphologie, mais de la fonction grammaticale. Vous avez certainement raison puisqu'il parle de marque.

Parmi les cinq exemples d'accord au pluriel que vous citez de Grevisse au message #4 de ce fil http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=9364700#post9364700, trois me semblent concerner _qui_ attribut du sujet (_les plus vilains, les plus méprisables, les premiers_), sauf erreur de ma part, et les deux autres:_ Et qui étaient embêtés alors ?__ Qui furent contents ? _me paraissent contestables. J'aurais personnellement opté dans les deux phrases pour_ lesquels _à la place de_ qui__, _mais on tient là peut-être une autre question.


----------

